# .



## ScottyB (Aug 2, 2008)

Deferred.  Thanks


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Aug 2, 2008)

There are no guarantees in this industry.  You could graduate from NYU, USC, AFI, COLUMBIA, etc, and still wait tables for the next 30 years struggling to pay off your debts from Graduate school.  

The difference between those who make it in this industry and those who don't, is determination.  If you don't believe you have what it takes to be  a brilliant writer/director, then nobody in their right mind is going to invest $5million of their money into any of your projects.

If you aren't willing to believe in yourself, put your cards on the table, and take a risk, then this industry isn't for you.


----------



## ScottyB (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## linsper23 (Aug 2, 2008)

> Originally posted by ScottyB:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Bandar Albuliwi:
> There are no guarantees in this industry.  You could graduate from NYU, USC, AFI, COLUMBIA, etc, and still wait tables for the next 30 years struggling to pay off your debts from Graduate school.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying I would never be a good writer or director, just not a Hitchcock or Kubrick.  I think I could produce some quality work while at school.  I was merely trying to illustrate that the financial burden seems overwhelming to me.

There is also the issue of Washington, DC.  The size and atmosphere of the city frighten me.  I have felt uncomfortable as soon as I arrived here.  It could just be the anxiety of venturing into the unknown, but I believe the city isn't the best place for me to live at the moment.

The anxiety I am feeling might also be unrelated to my hesitations about the area and finances.  I am still trying to get my life together in other areas, and it may just be the wrong time for me to attend graduate studies. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Have you toured the campus before comfirming your acceptance? It sure doesn't sound like it. You should've seen the college before making this very important decision. You don't attend a school unless you're 100% sure you want to go there. In addition, you took away a valuable spot from an applicant who most likely wanted to absolutely go there. I know this may sound harsh but planning ahead is a vital part in becoming successful. Doing work instead of graduate school won't increase your chances of becoming a great director in any way. There is no shortcut in this tough business. And you don't sound like you have much confidence to start off with. Toughin' up!


----------



## Winterreverie (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Scotty

I feel your  pain and was asking myself the exact same questions before deciding to go to grad school myself. Money is huge and working full time would have definately been a nice buffer... but truth if I didn't make this investment I would have likely gone another route. Maybe continued working in student affairs, or made my way over to marketing.

 Part of the fear of grad school was could I afford to go? No. Not really.  But could I afford not to? Truthfully, I'd say I intended to work on my writing or my  filmmaking skills in my spare time. But who has time or energy to pursue another career and dabble in film making? I sure didn't. 

Your life will never be together. I don't know anyone's who is. There is always something needed to be fixed, taken care of, etc. It's always the wrong time to gamble on yourself. And lets face it, this industry is a gamble. 

I guess what it came down to, for me was this: If I didn't take this gamble I would always regret it. I would always wonder "what if" and, if I let my life get anymore settled I'd run the  risk of getting comfortable...and stagnant. So I bit the bullet... and believe me its scary. But I have high hopes and will walk away with that many fewer regrets and that many more experiences. Forgive me for the cliche, but that is priceless to me.

If you do end up going to American: Send my love to Saul Landau for me. Get in good with him and he'll likely take you around the world working on documentaries.


----------



## braininabox (Aug 3, 2008)

Yep thats a big decision that most have to face people face. Personally, the enormous financial burden of film school caused me to make a few compromises.  I may end up regretting it down the road, but I know what a miserable pathetic waste it is to wait tables or work at Home Depot all your life and thats just not something I am willing to risk.

I would consider what other passions you have that could be related to the film industry.

For me, a realized that 3D pre-visualization was a much larger passion for me than directing...and it gives me a chance of finding a niche in the film industry.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Aug 3, 2008)

I hear this argument too often than not on this forum, but truly it is up to you.

Kubrick and Hitchcock weren't born filmmakers, they somewhere at some point were stimulated in some capacity that allow them to tell the stories they want in the masterpieces that we watch today.  That "stimulation" can be anything from childhood experiences, admiration for other movies or as in our case film school.

Whether it be now or later, you will not be able to make it in this industry without risks.  Bandar put it right in that you can't expect anyone to invest 5 million in you when you won't invest 40 grand in yourself.  I mean this is yourself you are talking about, the control to have a future and you aren't willing to take a chance.  None of us are refined enough to sign a three picture deal, but there is a potential and desire to be in the business.  Will it pan out?  Maybe, maybe not.  I just don't want to be working my 9-5, get my slight raise from year to year, marry, then have 3 kids and be cemented into a life of security.

When it comes to this business it is about your love and desire to learn the craft.  As everyone else says, the key is believing in yourself and if you can't do that, I think the answer is clear.

Best,

Andy


----------



## santoki (Aug 3, 2008)

> Originally posted by ScottyB: I am still trying to get my life together in other areas, and it may just be the wrong time for me to attend graduate studies.



It seems like you already know what you should do. Graduate studies may be right for you, it's just the timing that's not right.

Try to figure out what your priorities are at this point in your life. Maybe film school isn't at the top of the list. If this is the case, it doesn't necessarily mean that you're not serious about working in the industry. You just have other issues that you need to put in the forefront of your life...at least for a while.


----------



## blueskeyes (Aug 3, 2008)

Scotty B -

I feel you in more ways than one. I was in your shoes about a week ago and lived through the most difficult decision of my life. I decided to turn down my offer to NYU. Interested in what it feels like on the other side of that decision?

At first, the conversation was financial. It is a heck of a lot of money. I don't know what $300,000 really looks like. As far as I am concerned its all Monopoly money. But honestly, like everyone else has said here, It cannot be about the money. At least in this business. Invariably in our lives, whether now or 20 years from now, our dreams will have price tags associated with them. Most often, we have to bet the farm to attain these dreams. And like Bandar said, you have to believe in yourself to achieve success as a filmmaker... well you have to believe in yourself as a restaurant waiter too I guess. Whatever, you are thinking right now, turn the conversation away from the money, because most likely it is a symptom of something deeper.

Since film became the profession I wanted to pursue my focus has been on film school. I read all the right books. I read this forum religiously. I contacted current students. I immersed myself in my applications and then worried about them for the next six months. I was full speed ahead. It was only until about mid June when my financial aid package came that it became real. The money forced me to stop and take stock of the last 8 months. Since I had mailed that application a lot of things changed.  For one, I spent 6 weeks living out of a bus (former traveling puppet show) traveling through Mexico and Central America. I also started to get some more hands on experience with my craft, and explored my creative potential. 

Ultimately, for me, it came down to a revealed desire to spend a few years outside of a graduate school environment to test some things on my own. I wanted to see where this path would take me before I made the commitment. But that is just me. You are not going to get any solid advice on here that will allow you to make a decision. Because in film, there is no "right" way to make it. Christopher Zalla, a guy that just won Sundance with his film Sangre de mi Sangre, spent 9 years on a commercial salmon fishing boat off the arctic sea before attending Columbia. Richard Kelly made Donnie Darko immediately after his undergraduate time at USC. Heck, you might find inspiration pushing a hot dog cart in San Francisco. It has to come from inside of you. Internally you will have to answer if film school is the next step for you. You are the one that has to live with this decision and go to sleep with it at night.

As for me, I decided to step away from film school for the time being. I am moving to Austin where I will be working a part-time production job that pays like a full time job. I am planning on shooting my first short film in October and will be taking a short fiction writing workshop at UT as well as some acting classes. Having just graduated from College, in the wake of this enormous decision that I lost a week of sleep on, it now only feels like a breath of fresh air. But like I said earlier, everyone has their own path. 

Best of Luck to You.


----------



## braininabox (Aug 3, 2008)

Very wise words, blueskeyes. Very wise words.


----------



## ScottyB (Aug 4, 2008)

Deferred.  Thanks.


----------



## braininabox (Aug 4, 2008)

Why did you edit all your posts?


----------



## Winterreverie (Aug 4, 2008)

strange


----------



## nitrofour (Aug 13, 2008)

or is it shear genius?


----------

